# In Commercial plumbing what pipes are used mostly nowadays?



## YoungApprentice (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey guys,

Just wondering what you and your companies use in commercial settings for pipe?

My companies old school and we only do Copper for water lines and Cast Iron for drainage. My boss doesn't believe in plastics even though it's a lot cheaper to install. 

So how about you all? Do you guys use PVC for drainage? Or is Cast Iron etc still the pipe that is often used?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

First thing to do is learn how to read the introduction section here..


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

You're going to get ripped on for not having an introduction to the forum

In response to your question, in most commercial places you have to use copper and CI because plastic is not fire rated (at least here in ontario) and the only plastic you can use is XFR for the drainage and its WAY more expensive then CI


----------



## YoungApprentice (Dec 7, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> You're going to get ripped on for not having an introduction to the forum
> 
> In response to your question, in most commercial places you have to use copper and CI because plastic is not fire rated (at least here in ontario) and the only plastic you can use is XFR for the drainage and its WAY more expensive then CI


Okay, posted a intro thread thanks.

There's no plastic water pipe that is fire rated? I've used System 15 PVC for Drainage once and the inspector called it on not being "smoke rated" even though it's fire rated.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

YoungApprentice said:


> Okay, posted a intro thread thanks.
> 
> There's no plastic water pipe that is fire rated? I've used System 15 PVC for Drainage once and the inspector called it on not being "smoke rated" even though it's fire rated.


System 15 might be smoke rated but that from what I understand just means the smoke wont knock you out, in terms of fire spread it will catch flames

The smoke rating is why ABS can not be used in commercial here because the smoke from it catching fire will knock you out

XFR looks like system 15 just a few shades darker grey and when it suppresses the flame enough for whatever they call "Fire spread" 

Also it is illegal to use anything plastic above the 7th floor in Ontario


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

In the plumbing trade, cheaper seldom equates to better.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Used to be cast iron and copper but now all my plans call for abs and copper. I'm going to lose it the day they demand I put pex in a commercial building.


----------



## philoplumb (Nov 25, 2013)

Different applications require different materials. Underground water services can be "L" or "K" depending on the above ground load bering requirements. That is only ONE example. Your code book IS your friend, and will keep you from costly rework.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

philoplumb said:


> Different applications require different materials. Underground water services can be "L" or "K" depending on the above ground load bering requirements. That is only ONE example. Your code book IS your friend, and will keep you from costly rework.


Codebook can be your enemy if its written by paperpushers..


----------



## YoungApprentice (Dec 7, 2013)

Pacificpipes said:


> Used to be cast iron and copper but now all my plans call for abs and copper. I'm going to lose it the day they demand I put pex in a commercial building.


Since I've started in the trade never have I done any plastics above slab. All cast and copper. I love copper. Cast iron can be annoying, clamps leak, they break and anything 4" CI and bigger gets quite heavy


----------



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

Out here in Californiait depends on what the plans call for. However, we are allowed to use ABS and type L copper. I have heard rumblings that the state is going to allow PEX in schools, if they don't already. I have seen Wirsbo PEX in high rise hotels in Honolulu Hawaii.


----------



## YoungApprentice (Dec 7, 2013)

Wirsbo isn't bad. You can get it up to 3 or 4 inches in size too. Colour coated for your cold and domestic hot water if you buy it that way.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Practically all ground jobs I've done have been PVC for drainage. Water service underground varies depending on plan and code.

Above slab the bulk of my experience has been copper and cast iron but here recently I've used PVC for waste and vent and cpvc for water which I don't like. I think cpvc looks like crap. I just had to practically force our owner to send in a change order to run cast iron above ceiling due to an open plenum ceiling where PVC is not allowed because of fire rating.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

This downward spiral is coming from the top, ie. the guys writing the checks. I think they assume that if it's allowed by code it must be appropriate.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

YoungApprentice said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wondering what you and your companies use in commercial settings for pipe?
> 
> ...


 I've personally used several different colors of pipe all with holes in the center of them. They seem to work best.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

YoungApprentice said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wondering what you and your companies use in commercial settings for pipe?
> 
> ...


 
*The best pipe weather it be plastic, cast iron, steel or copper tube. **Is when the ID is bigger than the OD. *


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> The best pipe weather it be plastic, cast iron, steel or copper tube. Is when the ID is bigger than the OD.


Hey Bill, todays Saturday, no thinking questions allowed..


----------



## YoungApprentice (Dec 7, 2013)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> *The best pipe weather it be plastic, cast iron, steel or copper tube. **Is when the ID is bigger than the OD. *


What does the weather have anything to do with pipe?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

YoungApprentice said:


> What does the weather have anything to do with pipe?


He typo'd and meant to say whether.

But when dealing with PVC the temp does play a role in cure time of the solvent weld. Colder temps cause longer cure time.

If the plastics aren't UV rated prolonged exposure to the sun will warp it...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Reread what Bill said regarding the dia... lol


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Reread what Bill said regarding the dia... lol


Pretty good one I might add!


----------



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm from Mass and anything non residential unless over 10 stories has to be copper and ci. Some high end condos I've done have had ci stacks and transition to PVC vents and stub outs for noise and all the water pipe is cpvc. We have our own code so we don't follow any other states standards.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Team BP said:


> I'm from Mass and anything non residential unless over 10 stories has to be copper and ci. Some high end condos I've done have had ci stacks and transition to PVC vents and stub outs for noise and all the water pipe is cpvc. We have our own code so we don't follow any other states standards.


 ok tell me what do you use above ten story's?


----------

